# fluids



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

should all the fluids, ie: brake, tranny rear diff be swithched to synthetic?


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

That's my plan at 5,000 miles. I used Valvoline brake fluid already. Will use Amsoil in the engine and tranny. I haven't chosen a synthetic solution for the rear differential yet.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

Xman said:


> That's my plan at 5,000 miles. I used Valvoline brake fluid already. Will use Amsoil in the engine and tranny. I haven't chosen a synthetic solution for the rear differential yet.


Appreciate your consideration of AMSOIL. If you aren't aware of it, AMSOIL has a Preferred Customer program that will save you about 20-25%. :cheers 

AMSOIL Preferred Customer Program



> should all the fluids, ie: brake, tranny rear diff be swithched to synthetic?


Whatever brand you chose, I would recommend a good synthetic in the tranny and diff. AMSOIL recently released a tech bulletin to its dealers that described a change in thought on what is considered "severe" service. Old train of thought was that open road trucking was severe. Newer train of thought is that passenger cars are actually more severe due to the lower fluid volume, tighter clearances, higher RPM, heat imparted due to limited airflow, heat imparted due to closer exhaust pipes. I personally run AMSOIL ATF in my Vette tranny and AMSOIL synthetic gear lube in my diff. 

For an 04 GTO, these are the applicable AMSOIL products for the tranny and diff:
AMSOIL ATF
AMSOIL Severe Gear Extreme Pressure Synthetic 75w140


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

thanks for the info,,,running to the store,,,BTW,,I have 12.500 miles on a care that is 5mos old..I love this thing


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

badtmpdgoat said:


> thanks for the info,,,running to the store,,,


If it is AMSOIL you are looking for at the store, you probably won't find it. 

I put ordering info in the thread that is stickied at the top of the garage section. Or you can click on the AMSOIL banner to the upper left which will take you to the corporate AMSOIL online store and "tags" you as a customer of mine, which benefits my race team and this site. 

Products you want for tranny and diff can best be found by their product code in the search bar on the right side of the AMSOIL Online Store
Tranny: ATF
Diff: SVO
Pump: G2039 

:cheers


----------



## 04m6_ca (Feb 27, 2005)

*Differential and Manual Transmission*

I just performed my first oil change at 3.5K . The car will get nothing but Amsoil XL 7500 5-30 from now on. I would like to change the lubricant in the transmission and the differential with Amsoil too. I am hesitant to change the lubricant in the transmission for fear of poor shift feel( warm and cold weather). Has anyone done this, did shift feel, improve \ stay the same \ decrease?


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

04m6_ca said:


> I just performed my first oil change at 3.5K . The car will get nothing but Amsoil XL 7500 5-30 from now on. I would like to change the lubricant in the transmission and the differential with Amsoil too. I am hesitant to change the lubricant in the transmission for fear of poor shift feel( warm and cold weather). Has anyone done this, did shift feel, improve \ stay the same \ decrease?


Welcome aboard. :cheers 

I dropped you a PM with more info. 

I don't have the AMSOIL in a GTO tranny, but do run it in my Corvette Z06 six speed manual transmission. When I shifted from the stock fluid to synthetic it really smoothed up shift feel.


----------



## TRC GTO (Feb 27, 2005)

badtmpdgoat said:


> should all the fluids, ie: brake, tranny rear diff be swithched to synthetic?


IT SHOULD HAVE SYN IN IT NOW.IN REAR END .USES DIFF BR FLUID ALSO 
GTO'S EVEN HAVE THERE OWN LIMITED SLIP AXEL ADDITIVE NOT THE 
SAME AS ANY OUTHER GM CAR TSB#03-00-89-041
SAME WITH REAR END GEAR LUBE .
ADDITVIE GM# 89021958
REAR AXLE SYN GM #89021809
BR CL GM#88958860
THESE NUMBER CAME UP FOR GTO ONLY 
SO I WOULD READ OWNER S MANUAL

TIM


----------



## Jaybird48 (Feb 25, 2021)

Subdriver said:


> Appreciate your consideration of AMSOIL. If you aren't aware of it, AMSOIL has a Preferred Customer program that will save you about 20-25%. :cheers
> 
> AMSOIL Preferred Customer Program
> 
> ...


What should I use for my 04 gto manual transmission? As far as amsoil is concerned, and what about engine oil?


----------

